
Building a Sentiment aware Polymer input control – A UI experiment using CoreNLP - divanvisagie
https://medium.com/from-the-couch/building-a-sentiment-aware-polymer-input-control-2868aabe1dc0
======
hectormalot
As a concept I think this is interesting. Could actually be great as a plugin
similar to e.g. Grammarly, where you can automatically do this for all your
comment fields.

P.s. As a red-green color blind person I don't see a difference between the
two examples (might also be my phone). An additional visual indicator might be
helpful.

~~~
divanvisagie
I hadn't considered that. Will definitely look into some other sort of
indicator.

------
kusmi
I embedded the sentiment analyzer from Stanford core nlp into a web crawler I
wrote, with the idea of instructing the crawler to follow links surrounded by
only positive or negative text. Didn't seem all that useful at the time, but
now I wonder if it's worth digging up?

~~~
Iv
I wonder if you could not feed, e.g. reddit comments and identify long chains
of respectful conversations for instance.

It could also be a useful moderation tool by pointing out who first started to
troll and devolved a conversation into a fece flinging contest.

~~~
divanvisagie
You may want to train it on some new data then. The data CoreNLP comes trained
with is basically yelp review type of stuff, so people talking about a
product. Seems to work fine for people talking about other people too. But I
think you will get much better results if you train it to actually detect
trolls.

~~~
kusmi
Maybe set up a crowdfund to make the internet's first troll content training
corpus.

